# Miniature Lathe In Action



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All. Thought you might appreciate a view of my miniature lathe in action. Ralph


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks for the video ralph that is so cool to see in motion Thm:

it reminds me of a lathe i had years ago, i think it was a drumond round bed lathe and it had a foot treadle to power it.
i tried turning some parts with it but man oh man it was hard on the leg's.

so now we have seen that model...............whats next ??? ;D

thanks again
         chuck


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that is way cool!!! Thanks for sharing the video , fantastic piece of work 

Regards,


   Will


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Building this molel was good fun. Now on to something new or I might figure out how to power it with an alternate source - just for fun. Ralph


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice Ralph....thanks for posting the video too!!

Bill


----------

